# Best pulled pork recipe



## pg77 (Mar 9, 2017)

Anyone have a good pulled pork recipe? Looking to smoke a butt for the first time along with some ribs this weekend. Never done it. Any and all info would be appreciated.


----------



## geezer (Mar 9, 2017)

Probably best to use the search function for "pork shoulder."

Lots of ways to get it right, even more to screw it up.


----------



## pg77 (Mar 9, 2017)

Haha, thx. That's why I asked. I'm a novice so I'm ripe to screw itmup


----------



## geezer (Mar 9, 2017)

PG77 said:


> Haha, thx. That's why I asked. I'm a novice so I'm ripe to screw itmup


Understood. But getting 14 variations on method might be more confusing than helpful.

Via a search you can absorb info at your own pace. 

Me, I'd brine that Boston butt for 36-48 hours then cook it over hickory at around 225-240 until it hit an internal temp of 203 degrees. Then I'd wrap it up let it rest for an hour or so and pull it apart. It should be tender and juicy. 













Pulled the pork butt and sammich March 5 2017 004.



__ geezer
__ Mar 9, 2017


----------



## tropics (Mar 9, 2017)

It would help if you provided more info 

Type of smoker 

I would get a pork butt cook it till it is 200* F internal temp

make a finishing sauce

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122319/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome

Your guest will love it

Richie


----------



## pg77 (Mar 9, 2017)

I have a master built pro dual fuel smoker


----------



## klutzyspuds (Mar 9, 2017)

PG,

Looks like the guys have ya covered.  As Geezer said, search for pulled pork or something with pork shoulder, endless info will be at your fingertips.

My personal favorite recipe is my wife's own recipe rub that I rub on the evening before.  I smoke at 225 and run till IT is 195.  I mix a little Capt. Morgan Rum with apple juice and spritz the pork while smoking between IT 100 and 165.  I foil mine at 165-170, and leave till 195, then into a cooler for at least an hour.  Never had a bad one, and all my friends love it.  Just a quick and dirty explanation of mine.

Course this is a process I gleaned from right here on SMF.  I think you will find several with a similar process.  If not, pm me and I will break it down better if you would like.

Mark


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 10, 2017)

I like to smoke my butts on the grate the whole time, no foiling.

Smoke them to about 205 IT & rest for 30 minutes.

The bone should slide right out clean, we like big chunks of meat so I pull it by hand.

It's also easier to remove any fat that didn't render.

A finishing sauce is a must and this is one I have been using for years.

It's from another member on here.

*SoFlaQ’uers finishing sauce*

1 Cup Cider Vinegar
2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar
1 Teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning
1 Teaspoon Course Black Pepper
1 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes

Warm the Vinegar up enough so that it disolves the Sugar well. Then add the remaining ingredients.

I use it in one of those clear Ketchup bottles you can get from Wally World for about $0.99. Snip a little bit larger hole out of the spout with a pair of scissors. Once all your ingredients are mixed together, put your finger over the top, and shake vigorously.

Randomly squirt this over warm freshly pulled Pork, then kind of mix it up with gloved hands. This adds very little heat (despite the Red Pepper) and mellows out the stronger, gamier parts of the Shoulder. The Vinegar also helps break it down even more for some REAL juiicy pork.

Personally, I eat it just like that, but your guests can add whatever "Q sauce they prefer once it's on their plates or bun!

Hope this helps!

Al


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 10, 2017)

I think your best starting point would be this epic pulled pork thread (one of the longest in this forum):

Boston Butt Pulled Pork (Step by Step)

Then, for future questions like this, bookmark these two amazing indices:

Dirtsailor's Mega Mother of all Cooking links index

and

Bear's "Step by Step" Index


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 10, 2017)

PG77, please believe the pork butt/shoulder is the most forgiving hunk of meat on the planet.  It doesn't care about steady temps, type of smoker, woods used, rubs applied, brine or not brined, injected, etc.  No matter what you do to it, as long as you keep it safe (smoking between 225F and 350F) and take it to 200-205F internal temp, it will come out juicy and tender.  Flavor and texture is the issue with rubs, brining, woods, and finishing sauces.  The fun is discovering what YOU and your pork consumers love to eat. 

Brining and injecting is great, but best used once you have a little experience under your belt.

Don't be stingy with your rub.  The butt can handle it.

Fruit woods are best for a first timer, but the butt can handle even the strongest flavor woods, depending on your taste.

Don't be afraid to adjust the flavor at the end of the smoke.  Some butts come out kind of bland tasting, even if brined and injected.  If that's the case, one you pull it, slap it with more rub.

A finishing sauce is mandatory whenever I serve pulled pork.  It makes the meat flavor just "POP!"   There are several recipes in the search file if you are not a spicy heat fan. 

Above all, don't sweat it!  The butt will take care of you.


----------

